# Modern Ireland



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

many people have this image in their heads that Ireland is that old rustic place with only cottages and sheep everywhere, this thread is to show off how far its come in the past, showing modern cities, great lifestyle and places for weekend breaks.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

nice to see


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was in Dublin 14/15/16 november, I like this city and this country ! :cheers:


----------

